# Should I trust?



## Rawryan1 (Feb 22, 2017)

I am brand new with printing. Just buying my equipment. My question is, to use plastisol transfers, aren't you concerned about sending your own designs to some strangers at a company? Can't they keep a copy and print to sell themselves? Thanks for reading.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Ryan. If they did it would be very unethical and would probably get very negative social media. Also, I do not understand why someone would want your to use your designs.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh you think someone needs camera-ready artwork to steal your design? The moment you reveal your design to the world, anyone can take it, clean it up and reproduce it. 

The last persons on earth who would do that are plastisol transfer printers. Because the moment it got out what they were doing, they would be out of business.

Worry about everyone else stealing your designs, transfer printers should be the least of your worries.


----------



## Rawryan1 (Feb 22, 2017)

I see. Thanks guys. I didn't think of it like that.


----------

